# R-Tech Insulfoam



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

So I always thought styrofoam was styrofoam was styrofoam. I am about half way done with my DIY BG for a 55 gallon tank when I noticed that the styrofoam I was using was R-Tech insulfoam that said mold resistant on it. After some research *** seen some people say stay away from the insulfoam but has anyone actually tried it? It has a shiny layer on one side and a plastic layer on the other that peels off. I am wondering if that is where the mold resistance is and if so than I should just be able to peel it off? Or is it actually in the foam? It would be a shame to have to tear down the BG but it would be even worse to have to tear it down post concrete and being siliconed into the tank! any personal experience or advise would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't know. Does one side have the shiny silver layer? If so, I don't know if that will come off or delaminate under water.

I am also just guessing but the mold resistance is probably because it is expanded polystyrene.

The PDF document states "Insect and Mold Resistant. R-Tech is manufactured with an inert additive that deters termites and carpenter ants. R-Tech does not sustain mold and mildew growth"


----------



## FTimmons (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm not too familiar with insulfoam so I would not be of much assistance with that particular foam. What I think might work better/what you would need is expanded polystyrene foam. This is the foam that coolers are made from and is water resistant and often used in aquariums. Do some research on this kind of foam and if you decided to not keep the insulfoam, check out EPS. You can look at univfoam.com if you need more research assistance


----------



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

yes one side has the shiny silver layer which peels off very easily.

it may be that the layer makes it rigid? It keeps mentioning that...


----------



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

insulfoam is expanded polysterene foam


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

It is borax. It is mixed in, not a coating. borax is soluble in water, but it is probably mostly well sealed in and would only leach out slowly.


----------



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

So should I just get new foam? At least I am somewhat early in the process so its not the end of the world if I need new foam.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

seamount said:


> So should I just get new foam? At least I am somewhat early in the process so its not the end of the world if I need new foam.


 If it's not the end of the world, yeah, dump it.

But if you have some time and money invested, just coat it well with whatever you are going to use and be generous with your frequency of water changes on the populated tank. Resin will certainly seal it in, and DryLok ought to be nearly as good at creating a barrier.

Except if it's a discus or Apistogramma tank. In that case soft acidic water could chemically change the borax to boric acid. Boric acid is considered practically nontoxic to fish. It kills some kinds of insects by dehydrating them, not going to happen to a fish in water.


----------

